# Back quivers ! Custom or store bought ?



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Take a peek at the quivers at Howard Hill Archery. A fairly definitive, functional, and simple back quiver with a pouch attached. The flexible leather will collapse upon itself along your back's contour and hold the arrows secure from falling out as you lean over. The wide diameter allows for progressively angled pull-out of the arrow that follows the natural arc of your arm's motion without having to pull it way up high and straight before the point can clear the mouth (big, wide tube = ergonomically comfortable withdrawal).

I made a couple of quivers copying this format and have no complaints.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

These are my two favorite quivers...a Schulz American Leather's on the left and a Hill on the right


----------



## slowbowjoe (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine is made by Nate Steen (Sunset Hill). I acquired it as a trade, didn't know the origin when I bought it. I am thoroughly happy with it.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Hidehandler.com. They ain't cheap but they are some of the absolute best back quivers made.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

First back quiver. Camo painted cardboard shipping box, some cord and a old laptop case shoulder strap:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Second back quiver, heavy, yet I like it:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/vista-maverick-back-quiver.html


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a Howard Hill back quiver and it is a great bargain for the money. Read a lot about Nate Steens's quivers and come highly recommended. Steven Catt's (hidehandler) makes some great quivers too. I have a side quiver made by him.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Are the Hill quivers sewed flat across the bottom or are they rounded on the bottom?


----------



## Checkers17 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like that vista quiver buy would really like a leather one

This one is bad !


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Check out 3Rivers Archery. They have several.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one my mate made me which is pretty sweet and has special value to me.

I also have a Bearpaw Hunter which I use the most, I like that one but not as much as the "Big Back Quiver" by the same company I foolishly parted with. 

Rasher makes some nice gear, pricey for sure but he's a craftsman and you get what you pay for. I have my eye on a couple of things he does!


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

I had this one made by my local leather guy at Alamo Leather.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

ncheels said:


> I had this one made by my local leather guy at Alamo Leather.
> 
> View attachment 1973415


That is badass!

When the zombies come, that is the rig!


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Made this one for my wife. She likes pretty stuff.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

wseward said:


> First back quiver. Camo painted cardboard shipping box, some cord and a old laptop case shoulder strap:
> View attachment 1973082


Now that is economy/innovation! I've been thinking of building one using a coat/pant sleeve and cutting a leather belt in half for my fieldpoints. Is that an Omega Original? I have a Vista waist quiver I like, because it has 3 large square arrow compartments which could hold broadheads w/ a slight modification.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Cubefx
Did you use a leather sewing machine? Do you work on leather for a living? That quiver is amazing.


----------



## ptgarcia (Apr 3, 2014)

cubefx said:


> Made this one for my wife. She likes pretty stuff.



Nicely done! That's certainly one of the nicest quivers I've seen.

Cute lizard, too.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Geeman said:


> Cubefx
> Did you use a leather sewing machine? Do you work on leather for a living? That quiver is amazing.


Just one of my hobbies. I do not use sewing machine. All my stuff is hand stitched. Machine stitching is not nearly as durable as good saddle stitch.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

For hunting I prefer the Neet backquiver (…on the left in the first picture). It resembles one once sold by Shakespeare, that I had owned back in the 60’s…and different companies have produced something along similar lines since then. It hooks up in the front, from 2 different directions…with buckle adjustable straps that make quick work of getting a good fit with changing layers of clothing.

Like many, the quiver has a separator that basically divides it in half, internally, which easily allows me to carry different arrows for different purposes. It also has a reasonably generous pocket that accommodates most of my immediate needs: spare string, license/pen, flashlight/spare batteries, toilet paper, lighter, extra broadheads, field dressing gloves, drag line, snack, etc. Ninety nine % of the time, I leave my pack(s) and contents in the truck…just grab my bow and quiver and I’m off.

The other quivers I have are not nearly as soft…so not my first choice for hunting…mostly used for the more social side of affairs. The one pictured with the Neet backquiver is custom made and the black one was available as a store bought item produced by Bear Archery, back in the day. Enjoy, Rick.


----------

